# what does everyone think??



## BasterdBoy88 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just some dogs i seen wondering what the one on the left is mixed up with..15 yrs old one on the right is 10 guy let me take a picture..


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

What do you mean "what do we think?"

I can tell you right now that the dog on the left ain't an APBT.


----------



## BasterdBoy88 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah 100 percent sure bully mix..looks like a bulldog..amazing how these people put together things from someone elses creation..moving on lol


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

BasterdBoy88 said:


> Just some dogs i seen wondering what the one on the left is mixed up with..15 yrs old one on the right is 10 guy let me take a picture..


Doesn't look like a mix to me...just an old rednose bulldog


----------

